# GS2 different variant on differnt carriers



## reygeoffrey (Jun 27, 2011)

As most have probably have heard T-Mobile, Sprint and AT&T are all getting the Samsung GS2 in the 
coming months. But what I can't understand is why the different appearance, though it doesn't like like 
much of a difference it is noticeable. :angry:


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Im glad they all look so similar, not like the SGS1 which all the major US carriers made a f**** fest of variations....


----------

